# Feijao tests positive for banned substance.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> Jun 15, 2012 - Strikeforce light heavyweight Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante tested positive for a banned substance following his win over Mike Kyle last month in San Jose, Calif. The California State Athletic Commission executive officer George Dodd confirmed the news with MMAFighting.com on Friday. Boxing reporter Gabriel Montoya first reported the news on Twitter.
> 
> As a result, Cavalcante has been suspended for one year and fined $2,500 by the CSAC.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/strikefo...avalcante-tests-positive-for-banned-substance


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

*Rafael 'Feijao' Cavalcante Test Positive for Banned Substance Following Mike Kyle Win*



> By Ariel Helwani - Video Reporter and Writer
> 
> Follow @MMAFighting on Twitter, and Like MMA Fighting on Facebook.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/strikefo...avalcante-tests-positive-for-banned-substance


EDIT: sorry wrong section  can't seem to delete/move


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

BlueLander said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/strikefo...avalcante-tests-positive-for-banned-substance
> 
> 
> EDIT: sorry wrong section  can't seem to delete/move


I was about to say this is in the wrong section but just read your edit. Sure a mod will move it soon. BUt sucks to be him. What an idiot. :bye02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

So... anabolics or diuretics?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

With a fine like that I'm betting roids.


----------



## Freckle (Apr 23, 2012)

This has been a bad year for MMA, and this just puts another blemish on its record. So, how long till he files for a TUE?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

And i was here hoping he'd come to the UFC. Kyle looked incredibly bad losing to Feijao and now him, getting busted. 2 in 1.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Dumbest move Feijao could've made.. IMO that was the fight that kicked his momentum into high gear..


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

In B4 Identical excuse as cyborg. 

A quote from discussion on what he got popped for.


"Yeah. Stanzonol is proper name for the common brand name Winstrol. Leben also got popped taking it when he came out shredded. I watched Leben weigh in and turned to my wife and said, "looks like some got the hook up on the Winny(I can't predict the future, I just have a ton of experience in that subject)" Winstrol is killer for gaining lean mass but the half life isn't easy to get right and thats why guys get busted on it often, just ask Canadian Olympic sprinter Ben Johnson. Guys mostly are using short esters and pissing clean easily but a lot of short esters add bloat which obviously not a desirable side effect while cutting weight. Winny yields hardly any bloat and it's only common complaint is that it is associated with joint pain"


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

They need to make a steroids anonymous. These guys must have serious addictions if they can't stop after all the people have been caught lately.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

So has the fight been ruled a no contest then? i hope it has.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> So has the fight been ruled a no contest then? i hope it has.


Yeah.. it has been

seems like Feijao just can't get a win against this Kyle guy.. 

Back of the line on the ladder in Strikeforce is no bueno rigth now with a world full of LHWs tryin to kick the door down to any North American promotion.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That fight and the aftermath was just a catastrophy. Kyle was one of SF's top LHW's and looking for a title shot with the victory. Instead he got dispatched in 30 seconds and let his stock drop enormously. Feijao looked like a beast. 

Got tested and let his stock down a lot as well. This fight made them both look terrible.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> That fight and the aftermath was just a catastrophy. Kyle was one of SF's top LHW's and looking for a title shot with the victory. Instead he got dispatched in 30 seconds and let his stock drop enormously. Feijao looked like a beast.
> 
> Got tested and let his stock down a lot as well. This fight made them both look terrible.


Yeah it basically was lose/lose all the way around. I'm interested to see what they do with that joke of a LHW division they have now.

You got Gegard Mousasi and nobody else worth mentioning. smh


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

My guess is for recovery from an injury perhaps. Don't believe he had issues before. Eh...I'm beginning to believe what Dennis Hallman said about 90% of MMA fighters on some kind of PED.


----------

